# angedatscht,  Mohrenkopf



## kid TJ

Hallo! Ich lese ein Buch und ich kann nicht alle worter in meinem worterbuch finden. Konnte mich jemand sagen was angedatschen bedeutet und was ist ein Mohrenkopf? Ist es vielleicht ein Dialekt? (Ich entschuldige mich fur allen Fehler die ich gemacht habe. Ich werde froh sein wenn jemand korrigiert sie -Fehler(n)?) vielen Dank!


----------



## Aurin

Ein Mohrenkopf ist eine Süßigkeit aus Eiweißschaum und Zucker, die mit Schokolade überzogen ist. 
Angedatscht (Umgangssprache) bedeutet, dass er etwas beschädigt ist.
Die Bezeichnung Mohrenkopf ist politisch inkorrekt, politisch korrekt heißt es Schokokuss.


----------



## beclija

Ich kenne auch (eigentlich in erster Linie) "Schwedenbombe" für diese Süßigkeit - oder ist das spezifisch österreichisch? Vermutlich.


----------



## Jana337

kid TJ said:


> Hallo! Ich lese ein Buch und ich kann nicht alle Wörter in meinem Wörterbuch finden. Könnte mir jemand sagen, was angedatschen bedeutet und was ist ein Mohrenkopf ist? Ist es vielleicht ein Dialekt? (Ich entschuldige mich für alle Fehler die ich gemacht habe. Ich werde froh sein, wenn sie jemand korrigiert sie -Fehler(n)? Fehlern nur im Dativ). Vielen Dank!


Mit ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit auf die Wortfolge und mit dem Beachten der Großschreibung (was man in diesem Sprachforum eigentlich tun muss - Regel 22) wäre Dein Deutsch deutlich besser ohne viel Mühe. 

Außerdem möchte ich Dich bitten, das nächste Mal einen neuen Faden für jede Frage zu erstellen und den ganzen Satz zu liefern, wo Du das unbekannte Wort gesehen hast. Nicht immer kann man es so leicht erraten, wie es Aurin heute gemacht hat. 



Aurin said:


> Die Bezeichnung Mohrenkopf ist politisch inkorrekt, politisch korrekt heißt es Schokokuss.


Was es nicht alles gibt!  Für diejenigen, die dazu etwas nachlesen wollen, wie ich: Klick, klick.

Mohrenwäsche steht jetzt auch auf dem Index?


----------



## EvilWillow

Aurin said:


> Die Bezeichnung Mohrenkopf ist politisch inkorrekt, politisch korrekt heißt es Schokokuss.


Bis eben wusste ich gar nicht, was ein _Mohr_ ist. Der Begriff ist veraltet und die wenigsten jüngeren Menschen dürften den Begriff kennen und _Mohrenköpfe_ als politisch inkorrekt empfinden.


----------



## Kajjo

In Norddeutschland (und laut Google auch in der Schweiz und anderen Teilen Deutschlands) versteht man unter einem _Mohrenkopf_ ein Gebäck aus zwei zarten Biskuithälften gefüllt mit einer leichten Vanillecreme (oder einfacher Vanillepudding), überzogen mit Zartbitterkuvertüre (oder Schokolade). Ich liebe Mohrenköpfe und man kann sie hier in jeder besseren Konditorei erwerben. Abbildung

Der von Aurin beschriebene Mohrenkopf wird hier _Negerkuß_ oder auf Produktpackungen politisch-korrekt Schokokuß genannt. Abbildung (vertikal geteilt), Abilldung (intakt)

Ich habe persönlich aber noch _keinen einzigen deutschen Muttersprachler_ (und schon gar nicht ein Kind!) getroffen, der nicht Negerkuß sagen würde. Abgesehen davon ist die liebevolle und positive Bezeichnung Negerkuß in keinster Weise politisch weniger korrekt als es _Wiener Würstchen_ oder _Hamburger_ sind. Man kann mit politische Korrektheit fast nur übertreiben und die Verbannung von Negerküssen wäre sehr traurig!

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

EvilWillow said:


> Bis eben wusste ich gar nicht, was ein _Mohr_ ist. Der Begriff ist veraltet und die wenigsten jüngeren Menschen dürften den Begriff kennen und _Mohrenköpfe_ als politisch inkorrekt empfinden.


Der Begriff ist unbekannt? Kann ich kaum glauben... Mohrenköpfe ißt doch jeder, oder? Mohr würde ich zum erweiterten deutschen Grundwortschatz zählen.

Kajjo


----------



## jester.

In meinem Sprachraum ist die Bezeichnung "Dickmann" sehr verbreitet. Dickmann ist jedoch eigentlich nur der Markenname einer Negerkuss-Marke.


----------



## Kajjo

jester. said:


> In meinem Sprachraum ist die Bezeichnung "Dickmann" sehr verbreitet. Dickmann ist jedoch eigentlich nur der Markenname einer Negerkuss-Marke.


Ja, eine sehr gute Marke sogar, aber in meinem weiteren Bekanntkreis sagt man Dickmann höchstens, wenn es darum geht, was genau eingekauft werden soll ("Wollen wir Negerküsse anbieten?" -- "Oh ja, laß uns doch zwei Packungen Dickmanns kaufen!").

Kajjo


----------



## rumpelsbach

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen und diese unsägliche (und völlig überflüssige) Diskussion, ob Negerküsse nun politisch korrekt sind oder nicht, abzukürzen (warum fragt ihr nicht diejenigen, die sich dadurch persönlich diskriminiert sehen - falls es überhaupt jemanden gibt):

Das Wort *angedatscht *wird im sächsischen (schon wieder  auch für angefasst, berührt, befummelt benutzt. Mag sein, dass es an der Eigenart des Dialektes liegt, "t" eher wie "d" zu sprechen und dass das ursprünglich englische Wort "touch" eben sächsisch so gesprochen wird. Man sollte jedoch auch im Auge behalten, dass die Sprache nicht von ungefähr "angelsächsisch" heisst


----------



## Kajjo

rumpelsbach said:


> Das Wort *angedatscht *wird im sächsischen (schon wieder  auch für angefasst, berührt, befummelt benutzt. Mag sein, dass es an der Eigenart des Dialektes liegt, "t" eher wie "d" zu sprechen.


Die umgangssprachliche, hochdeutsche Variante lautet _tatschen_ für plump berühren, anfassen (auch: _antatschen_). Es liegt gewiß am sächsischen Dialekt, daß d/t nicht klar auseinander gehalten werden kann.

Kajjo


----------



## Acrolect

Kajjo said:


> Ich habe persönlich aber noch _keinen einzigen deutschen Muttersprachler_ (und schon gar nicht ein Kind!) getroffen, der nicht Negerkuß sagen würde.


Ich habe noch nie jemanden getroffen, der das gesagt hat, scheint also ein regionaler Unterschied (wir sagen tatsächlich Schwedenbomben wegen der prominentesten Marke, die jahrelang das Monopol hatte - sehr nett scheint dieser Ausdruck auch nicht zu sein).



> Abgesehen davon ist die liebevolle und positive Bezeichnung Negerkuß in keinster Weise politisch weniger korrekt als es _Wiener Würstchen_ oder _Hamburger_ sind.


Also ich finde die politisch-historischen Bedeutungen des Wortes _Neger_ ziemlich problematisch und diskriminierend und würde es deshalb nie verwenden. Ich kenne auch eigentlich niemanden, der es heute noch gebraucht (außer manchmal ältere Menschen). Diese Bedeutungen haben _Wiener_ und _Hamburger_ überhaupt nicht, deshalb finde ich eine Gleichsetzung nicht gerechtfertigt.

Und wenn ich an die Geschichte denke, besonders daran, was mit afrikanischen Sklaven und Sklavinnen geschehen ist (auch im Zusammenhang mit sexueller Gewalt), finde ich auch _Negerkuss_ relativ unappetitlich.

_Mohr_ hat für mich andere, aber nicht minder diskriminerende Konnotationen, vornehmlich mit Zeiten, als einzelne afrikanische Sklaven als Diener in höheren Häusern manchmal haustierartig gehalten wurden. Da ich auch von Fällen gehört habe, wo jene nach ihrem Tod ausgestopft wurden, finde ich auch _Mohrenkopf_ geschmacklos.


----------



## rumpelsbach

Acrolect said:


> ....ich finde die politisch-historischen Bedeutungen des Wortes _Neger_ ziemlich problematisch und diskriminierend und würde es deshalb nie verwenden...



Auch ich verwende weder die Ausdrücke Neger noch Mohr, wobei ich finde, dass die Diskussion über deren (politische und menschliche) Korrektheit in den letzten Jahren sehr überstrapaziert wurde. Ich stehe mit verordneter  generalisierter Betroffenheit generell auf Kriegsfuss und halte sie für extrem  heuchlerisch.

Außerdem ist diese Diskussion hier völlig fehl am Platze. Wenn überhaupt wäre das ein Thema für cultural discussions.


----------



## Hutschi

Wir können zusammenfassen:

"Negerkuss" ist regionalsprachlich und umgangssprachlich (es steht nicht im Wörterbuch). Das Wort wird seltener als früher verwendet.
"Mohrenkopf" ist standardsprachlich (es steht im Wörterbuch und ist nicht markiert.)
Beide Wörter werden oft als politisch nicht korrekt angesehen. Es gibt einen polarisierenden Sprachwandel.

Beide Bezeichnungen werden durch andere ersetzt, die ebenfalls oft regional sind.


----------



## beclija

Ich finde nicht, dass man das Beleidigungspotential von "Neger" und "Mohr" gleichsetzen kann. "Neger" ist nicht nur wegen des Entstehungszusammenhangs des Begriffs selbst negativ besetzt, sondern auch, weil es rezent leider als Schimpfwort gebraucht wird. "Mohr" wurde zwar zum Zeitpunkt seiner Verbreitung durchaus auch oft abwertend verwendet, hat aber mE einen großen Teil seines negativen Untertons dadurch verloren, dass es weitgehend außer Gebrauch ist und eigentlich höchstens noch in historischen Zusammenhängen oder abgeleiteten Ausdrücken wie den erwähnten kulinarischen vorkommt. 

Ich finde es sehr verständlich, "Negerkuss" zu vermeiden und statt dessen "Schokokuss" oder ähnliches zu verwenden und würde es wohl auch so halten, wenn die Dinger bei mir nicht ohnehin "Schwedenbomben" hießen. Bei den Zusammensetzungen mit "Mohr" finde ich das dagegen fast etwas übertrieben.


----------



## rumpelsbach

Sicher hat diese Diskussion ein großes Potential und jeder möchte verständlicherweise gern die Nuancen seiner Position verkünden.

Aber um Hutschis wohl gemeinte Zusammenfassung noch einmal aufzugreifen... außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass es der Fragestellung des Ursprungspostings dienlich ist, hier weiter zu differenzieren.


In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Acrolect

rumpelsbach said:


> ich finde, dass die Diskussion über deren (politische und menschliche) Korrektheit in den letzten Jahren sehr überstrapaziert wurde.



Ich finde, bei _Neger _hat es - im Gegensatz zu feministisch orientierten Vorschlägen - eigentlich wenig Diskussion gegeben und mir erscheint es weitgehend aus dem öffentlichen Diskurs verschwunden (andere Formen des Rassismus leider nicht)



> Ich stehe mit verordneter generalisierter Betroffenheit generell auf Kriegsfuss und halte sie für extrem heuchlerisch.



Mir ist geheuchelte Betroffenheit lieber als offen ausgesprochene Diskriminierung und Aggression.



> Außerdem ist diese Diskussion hier völlig fehl am Platze. Wenn überhaupt wäre das ein Thema für cultural discussions.



Eine kleine Themenabzweigung liegt doch im Wesen der Kommunikation, das macht es hier doch bunt und spannend.


----------



## Bahiano

Mohrenkopf und Negerkuss politisch nicht korrekt???
*Hallo???* Geht's noch???  
Wenn es hier um die Bezeichnung für Menschen ginge, hätte ich vollstes Verständnis für die Aufregeung, aber bei Süßigkeiten...???
Oder gibt's hier etwa Bedenken, dass die Mohrenköpfe - derart beleidigt und entwürdigt - eines Tages die Rachsucht ergreift und sie aufhören, so lecker zu schmecken?

LG, Bahiano (kopfschüttelnd)


----------



## veritàNONesiste

beclija said:


> Ich finde es sehr verständlich, "Negerkuss" zu vermeiden und statt dessen "Schokokuss" oder ähnliches zu verwenden und würde es wohl auch so halten, wenn die Dinger bei mir nicht ohnehin "Schwedenbomben" hießen. Bei den Zusammensetzungen mit "Mohr" finde ich das dagegen fast etwas übertrieben.


 
Findest du nicht, dass "Schwedenbombe" nicht auch offensiv ist? Klar, ich sage auch Schwedenbombe ... aber mal ehrlich, wäre ich ein Schwede ... mir gefiele diese Bezeichnung überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Jana337

veritàNONesiste said:


> Findest du nicht, dass "Schwedenbombe" nicht auch offensiv ist? Klar, ich sage auch Schwedenbombe ... aber mal ehrlich, wäre ich ein Schwede ... mir gefiele diese Bezeichnung überhaupt nicht.


Bei Negerkuss und Mohrenkopf kann ich die Empörung NOCH irgendwie nachvollziehen, wobei ich Bahianos Einschätzung teile, aber warum sollte jetzt auch "Schwedenbombe" beleidigend wirken? Ich weiß nicht, ob mit meiner Logik nicht etwas stimmt oder ob mir eine sprachliche Feinheit entgeht.  Die Gegend, wo ich wohne, wurde im 17. Jahrhundert von Schweden ausgeplündert - vielleicht bin ich voreingenommen und kann mich in einen Schweden nicht einfühlen?


----------



## Kajjo

Nein, Jana, Dir ist keine sprachliche Feinheit entgangen! Mir entgeht bei dieser geheuchelten politischen Korrektheit aber so manches. Alle Kinder sagen Negerküsse und alle Kinder _lieben _Negerküsse. Wo soll da bitte die abwertende Komponente sein? -- Wir müssen uns von dieser Verkrampftheit und Heuchelei dringend emanzipieren. In unserer Arbeitsgruppe haben bisher alle Schwarzen über die Bezeichnung Negerkuß gelacht und sie irgendwie nett gefunden. Kein einziger war irgendwie entrüstet, daß man duneklbraun überzogene Leckereien so bezeichnen könnte. Ich glaube, daß Schwarze ihre eigene Hautfarbe keineswegs negativ empfinden -- und es gibt auch keinen Grund dafür.

Kajjo


----------



## jester.

Kajjo said:


> Nein, Jana, Dir ist keine sprachliche Feinheit entgangen! Mir entgeht bei dieser geheuchelten politischen Korrektheit aber so manches. Alle Kinder sagen Negerküsse und alle Kinder _lieben _Negerküsse. Wo soll da bitte die abwertende Komponente sein? -- Wir müssen uns von dieser Verkrampftheit und Heuchelei dringend emanzipieren. In unserer Arbeitsgruppe haben bisher alle Schwarzen über die Bezeichnung Negerkuß gelacht und sie irgendwie nett gefunden. Kein einziger war irgendwie entrüstet, daß man duneklbraun überzogene Leckereien so bezeichnen könnte. Ich glaube, daß Schwarze ihre eigene Hautfarbe keineswegs negativ empfinden -- und es gibt auch keinen Grund dafür.
> 
> Kajjo



Sehr kluger und vollkommen richtiger Beitrag, dem ich absolut zustimme und nichts hinzuzufügen habe.


----------



## Acrolect

Bahiano said:


> Wenn es hier um die Bezeichnung für Menschen ginge, hätte ich vollstes Verständnis für die Aufregeung, aber bei Süßigkeiten...???
> Oder gibt's hier etwa Bedenken, dass die Mohrenköpfe - derart beleidigt und entwürdigt - eines Tages die Rachsucht ergreift und sie aufhören, so lecker zu schmecken?



Natürlich sind es nicht Bezeichnungen für Menschen, aber es geht um Metaphern und in Metaphern wird immer eine kognitive Verknüpfung zwischen einer Domäne (z.B. Essen) zu einer anderen (z.B. Menschen bestimmter Herkunft bzw. deren Körperteile) hergestellt, wodurch die eine Domäne Strukturierungselemente der anderen annimmt (so die gängige Sicht seit Lakoff/Johnson). Diese Verbindung zwischen etwas, das wir essen und uns einverleiben, und benachteiligten ethnischen Gruppen verfestigt sich durch solche sprachlichen Routinen und erscheint mir nicht dazu angetan, eine respektvollere Haltung diesen Gruppen gegenüber zu schaffen. 

Gibt es Ausdrücke für Speisen, wo Körperteile von dominanten Gruppen als Bildspender für Süßspeisen herhalten müssen (das ist wahrscheinlich ohnehin schwerer, weil es ja auch weniger diskriminierende Bezeichnungen für diese Gruppen gibt)? (Die Schwedenbomben sind metaphorisch opaque für mich, also besonders die Rolle der Schweden - einen direkt diskriminierenden (zumindest einen rassistischen) Bildteil sehe ich nicht)

Das ist meine Ansicht, die kann ich begründen und zu der stehe ich (auch weil ich es Afrikanerinnen und Afrikanern schuldig bin, die diese Ausdrücke gar nicht 'süß' finden). Die mag man als politisch korrekt oder übersensibel bezeichnen, das ist eben ein Weg für mich, über Respekt nachzudenken. Sich darüber lustig zu machen und Menschen, von denen man absolut nichts weiß, Heuchlerei vorzuwerfen, ist sehr leicht. Ich spreche niemanden ab, anderer Meinung zu sein (obwohl ich natürlich moralisierend argumentiere).

Aber was soll's: wenn's schmeckt, kann's ja kein Problem sein.
Erinnert mich ein bisschen an Brecht und "Zuerst kommt das..."

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> Natürlich sind es nicht Bezeichnungen für Menschen, aber es geht um Metaphern und in Metaphern wird immer eine kognitive Verknüpfung zwischen einer Domäne (z.B. Essen) zu einer anderen (z.B. Menschen bestimmter Herkunft bzw. deren Körperteile) hergestellt, wodurch die eine Domäne Strukturierungselemente der anderen annimmt (so die gängige Sicht seit Lakoff/Johnson).


Ohne lakonisch wirken zu wollen, scheint es mir, daß man auch zuviel wissen kann! Du hast mit Deiner generellen Analyse der Metaphern sicherlich recht, aber Fakt bleibt, daß die _virtuelle Ebene _(leckere Süßspeise mit dunkler Kuvertüre) und die _reale Ebene _(dunkle Hautfarbe) beide politisch völlig neutral sind, wenn man nicht selbst etwas Böses hineindenkt. Hier wird im Kern nicht mit Herkunft und Körperteilen gespielt, sondern eine Analogie der _Farbe _hergestellt -- mehr nicht. Wenn eine solche Analogie zu etwas als _sehr positiv Empfundenen_ (Süßigkeit) hergestellt wird, dann kann ich beim besten Willen keine Schandtat entdecken.



> Gibt es Ausdrücke für Speisen, wo Körperteile von dominanten Gruppen als Bildspender für Süßspeisen herhalten müssen


Wie steht es mit Amerikanern?
Wie wäre es mit den überaus leckeren Berlinern?
Wie steht es mit sehr leckeren Kopenhagenern?

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Jägerschnitzel sind keine Schnitzel aus Jägern (regional übrigens unterschiedliche Gerichte in Ost und West)
Bauernfrühstück besteht nicht aus Bauern.

Wenn etwas zu beanstanden wäre, dann die Verwendung des Begriffes "Mohrenkopf" wegen "Mohr". Im Duden ist "Mohr" aber lediglich als "veraltet" gekennzeichnet. Jedenfalls ist es ein kontroverses Thema.

(Es gibt Schokoladenweihnachtsmänner und viele andere Nahrungsmittel, die direkt an Menschen erinnern und gegessen werden.) 

"Berliner" ist eine regionale Bezeichnung (allerdings in relativ großen Regionen). In anderen Gegenden wird der Berliner "Pfannkuchen" und in anderen wiederum "Krapfen" oder "Faschingskrapfen" genannt.


----------



## Whodunit

Ich verstehe wie Bahiano und Jana diese ganze Diskussion absolut nicht. Auch Kajjo muss ich eindeutig zustimmen, dass diese Süßigkeit einfach nur gut schmecken soll und eine eher kindliche Bezeichnung bekommen hat. Ich kenne den Begriff (wie meine Geschwister) _Mohr_ schon aus frühester Kindheit. Ich liebte diese Geschichte aus dem Struwwelpeter; fändet ihr das etwa auch politisch inkorrekt???

Bei uns heißen diese leckeren Dinger "Mohrenköpfe" (sprich: Mohrnkopp/Mohrnköppe; es gibt kein eigentlich kein 'pf' in meinem Sprachgebiet) und die werden keineswegs als diskrimierend empfunden. _Negerkuss_ kenne ich aus der Werbung, sag es aber nicht selbst und kenne auch keinen aus nächster Verwandtschaft, der es tut.

Zur Beleidigung: In meiner Handballmannschaft spielt ein Junge aus Korea mit, der eine etwas braunere Haut als wir hat. Es stört ihn keineswegs, wenn er mit _Neger_ gerufen wird, und das richtig als Spitzname!


----------



## Bahiano

Acrolect said:


> (...)Das ist meine Ansicht, die kann ich begründen und zu der stehe ich (auch weil ich es Afrikanerinnen und Afrikanern schuldig bin, die diese Ausdrücke gar nicht 'süß' finden). (...)


Nein Acro, das verstehe nicht!
Was bist du Afrikanern - ich nehme an, damit meinst du Menschen mit dunkler Hautfarbe - denn schuldig?
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass dies allmählich den Rahmen dieses Threads verlässt (oder hat es dies nicht schon längst??), wäre ich froh zu erfahren, um welche Schuld es hier geht.

LG, Bahiano


----------



## Jana337

Bahiano said:


> Nein Acro, das verstehe nicht!
> Was bist du Afrikanern - ich nehme an, damit meinst du Menschen mit dunkler Hautfarbe - denn schuldig?
> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass dies allmählich den Rahmen dieses Threads verlässt (oder hat es dies nicht schon längst??), wäre ich froh zu erfahren, um welche Schuld es hier geht.
> 
> LG, Bahiano


Obwohl es auch mich interesssieren würde, was Acrolect den Afrikanern schuldet, hat es mir der Sprache wirklich wenig zu tun. Bahiano, möchtest Du die Frage nicht in Cultural Discussions stellen? Gerne auf Deutsch, damit wir der englischen und spanischen Dominanz ein Ende sezten.


----------



## Bahiano

Jana337 said:


> (...) Bahiano, möchtest Du die Frage nicht in Cultural Discussions stellen? (...)


Meinst du, diesen Teil-Thread in ein anderes Forum "umziehen"? Wenn ja, wie geht das?

LG, Bahiano


----------



## Jana337

Bahiano said:


> Meinst du, diesen Teil-Thread in ein anderes Forum "umziehen"? Wenn ja, wie geht das?
> 
> LG, Bahiano


Verschieben könnte man es zwar, aber am besten wäre, einen neuen Faden in CD zu erstellen und die Lage ein bisschen zu erklären, damit auch diejenigen, die dieser Diskussion nicht gefolgt sind, im Bilde sind.


----------



## Kajjo

Bahiano said:


> Meinst du, diesen Teil-Thread in ein anderes Forum "umziehen"? Wenn ja, wie geht das?


Hallo Bahiano,
"Threads umziehen lassen" können nur Moderatoren. Jana meinte, daß Du gerne die Frage nach unserem Schuldempfinden gegenüber Afrikanern im Cultural Discussions-Forum stellen könntest, falls Du dies möchtest. Ebenso gut könnte dies Acrolect machen, falls sie die Frage wichtig findet.

Ich glaube, es wäre in Ordnung, wenn Acrolect uns in diesem Forum erklärt, warum wir Afrikanern etwas schuldig sind und was das genau mit leckeren Negerküssen zu tun hat.

Ich kann nur noch einmal klarstellen, daß ich mir uneingeschränkt vorstellen kann, daß Kinder ohne jeden Anklang von Rassismus, Abwertung oder Diskriminierung von Negerküssen sprechen. Das gleiche gilt für die gleichen Kinder nach dem Erwachsenwerden. Ich bin eines dieser erwachsenen Kinder, das ohne Probleme und ohne Einschränkungen den Begriff Negerküsse wertfrei verwendet.

Kajjo


----------



## Bahiano

Kajjo said:


> (...) Jana meinte, daß Du gerne die Frage nach unserem (???) Schuldempfinden gegenüber Afrikanern im Cultural Discussions-Forum stellen könntest, falls Du dies möchtest. (...)


Äh, Moment mal! 
Diese Frage stellt sich mir gar nicht! Deshalb kann ich sie auch nicht in einem anderen Forum stellen. Mir geht es hauptsächlich um Acros Schuldigkeit. Vielleicht liegt darin der Schlüssel zu seiner/ihrer Haltung gegenüber Wörtern, die er/sie als "politsch unkorrekt" bezeichnet, obwohl sie das objektiv nicht sind.
Warten wir am besten, bis er/sie wieder online ist.


----------



## Kajjo

Bahiano said:


> Äh, Moment mal!
> Diese Frage stellt sich mir gar nicht! Deshalb kann ich sie auch nicht in einem anderen Forum stellen. Mir geht es hauptsächlich um Acros Schuldigkeit. Vielleicht liegt darin der Schlüssel zu seiner/ihrer Haltung gegenüber Wörtern, die er/sie als "politsch unkorrekt" bezeichnet, obwohl sie das objektiv nicht sind.
> Warten wir am besten, bis er/sie wieder online ist.


Guter Einwand!  Ja, Du hast recht, wir sollten über _ihre_ Schuldigkeit sprechen! Wer weiß, was sie getan hat?

Kajjo


----------



## dd6kt

Also, ich sträube mich auch gegen eine 'politische Korrektur' der Sprache, insbesondere im Hinblick auf extreme Ansichten. Ich habe das Teil in den 70'ern als Negerkuss kennengelernt und gemocht. Unser damaliger Nachbar (dunkelhäutig und aus dem Kongo stammend) mochte die Dinger auch und fand den Namen eher lustig. Ich werde nun nach mehr als dreißig Jahren mir nicht einfach diktieren lassen, das ich Rassist sei, weil ich diesen Namen auch in Zukunft verwenden werde. 

Es gibt ja auch Krakauer, Wiener, Thüringer, Frankfurter und was-weiß-ich-Würstchen, ohne das da einer so einen Res drum macht und in der Werkstatt benutze ich mitunter auch einen Engländer (verstellbarer Schraubenschlüssel), ohne das ich nun Vorurteile über Menschen einer ebensolchen Nationalität habe. 

Wie sieht es mit Russisch Brot aus ? Verbieten oder umbenennen ?
Vielleicht sollten wir ja auch den irischen Wolfshund demnächst politisch korrigieren, er könnte ja irische Bartträger verunglimpfen ?
Der Mohr von Venedig wird ab der nächsten Aufführung durch einen politisch 'korrekteren' Albino dargestellt ?
Hat schon einmal jemand versucht, den Bayern das 'Saupreuß' zu verbieten ?
Und ist 'Grüß Gott' nicht eine Verunglimpfung der Andersgläubigen ?

Wer erdreistet sich denn sich da hinzustellen und zu verkünden, wo ein normaler Sprachgebrauch aufhört und wo die Diskriminierung anfängt ?
Mit welcher Legitimation ?

Im übrigen wird ein politisches Problem nicht dadurch besser, das man es aus der Sprache streicht und 'totschweigt'.


----------



## Whodunit

Dd6kt, deinen EInwand finde ich wunderbar. Ich bin auch vollkommen gegen diese politische Korrektheit, noch dazu, weil wir im Deutschen mit unserer Sprache lockerer umgehen, als andere Nationen mit ihrer eigenen. _Nigger_ sollte sicherlich vermieden werden, aber das lässt uns noch keinen _Neger_ ausreden. Wenn jemand etwas gegen _shit_ hat, muss er nicht gleich auch etwas gegen _Scheiße_ haben. Verbieten kann man uns das nicht!

Vielleicht dürfen Chromosomen jetzt auch nicht mehr in der späten Anaphase zu den _Polen_ wandern?
Sind _schwedische_ Gardinen jetzt rassistisch zu betrachten, nur weil man die nicht so schön wie deutsche bewegen kann?
Was ist, wenn ich sage, ich verstehe nur _Spanisch_? Macht das die Sprache der Spanier schlecht?
Sind auch die _böhmischen_ Dörfer nun verboten?

ALLES QUARK!


----------



## Hutschi

Ein Problem ist die anwachsende Spirale. Wenn man ein Wort durch ein anderes ersetzt, so nimmt es bald (fast) alle Eigenschaften des ersetzten an. Das Wort "Neger" gilt heute als diskriminierend, wenn es öffentlich gebraucht wird. (Quelle: Duden, Bd. 9, 6. Auflage). Man sollte es durch "Farbige" bzw. "Schwarze" ersetzen. Nur: Ist das weniger diskriminierend? Es ist wie in einer Tretmühle, die sich immer schneller bewegt.

"Nigger" ist die Form, die "Neger" in diese Situation gebracht hat, wegen lautlicher Ähnlichkeit. Lautliche Ähnlichkeit kann eine große Rolle spielen und schwerwiegende Folgen haben, so wurde ein amerikanischer Politiker seinen Job los, weil er "niggardly" gesagt hat, ein Wort, das völlig andere Wurzeln hat und etwas anderes bedeutet. Quelle: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/local/daily/jan99/district27.htm

Wir werden das sprachliche Problem hier nicht lösen. Es reicht für das Forum, wenn wir es darstellen. 

Bei Dialogen ist es oft günstig, sich auf den Partner einzustellen. Dazu gehört auch eine der Situation angepasste Wortwahl.

Im privaten Bereich werden es wohl zumindest regional noch lange "Negerküsse" und "Mohrenköpfe" bleiben. In den meisten Geschäften haben sie heute einen anderen Namen. 

Diskriminierend wird eine Bezeichnung immer erst, wenn sie diskriminierend gebraucht oder empfunden wird.


Viele Grüße von Bernd


----------



## veritàNONesiste

... und vergessen wir dabei nicht, dass viele Österreicher diesen Kannibalismus noch wesentlich extensiver betreiben, denn sie geben sich nicht nur mit des Mohrs Kopf ab, sondern sie essen den dunklen Rest sogar noch mitsamt 'Hemd' (Mohr im Hemd = Schokokuchen ertränkt/erstickt in geschlagener Sahne)

Irgendwie haben hier alle ein bisschen Recht - oder eben niemand. Irgendwer hat einmal darüber philosophiert (Acrolect, weißt du noch wer das war?), dass der 2. WK hätte verhindert werden können, wenn die Menschen fähig gewesen wären, Worte / Sprache richtig einzusetzen und richtig zu interpretieren. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das voll und ganz zutrifft, ich glaube aber, dass politische Korrektheit durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung hab bzw. von großer Wichtigkeit ist. Bedenklich ist m.E. nach, dass gegenseitige Wertschätzung und Achtung, gegenseitiger Respekt, Feingefühl, Achtung der Privatsphäre und Gefühle anderer immer noch mit 'politischer Korrektheit' betitelt werden und dem Gros der Zivilisation (?) mahnend in Erinnerung gerufen werden muss.

Obwohl mein Schwedenbomben-Beitrag scherzhaft gemeint war, so meine ich doch, dass Schwede (im allgemeinen) keine negative Konnotation provoziert (Jana, ich glaube du hast etwas 'eingeworfen' mit Schweden und Krieg oder so?). Bestenfalls leite ich aus 'Schwedenbombe' in diesem Zusammenhang ab, dass Schwedenbomben (ob ihrer Leichtigkeit) extrem ineffizient sind ... naja. 

Jägerschnitzel - ich habe noch nie gehört, dass jemand das Wort 'Jäger' als Schimpfwort bzw. abwertend benutzt hat - warum sollte es dann mit 'Neger-/Mohr-' gleichgesetzt werden können? Geht mir nicht ein! Gleich verhält es sich mit 'Wiener-/Frankfurter-/Berliner-/Berner-/Salzburger-/... was auch immer.

Negerküsse mögen süß sein, dennoch sollte ein Umdenkprozess schon längst eingesetzt haben - 'Neger-' ist indiskutabel. Nicht weil der Großteil es nicht böse bzw. nicht herabsetzend meint, sondern weil es viele so empfinden. Die Freundin meiner Tochter ist dunkelhäutig. Sie leidet sehr, wenn jemand Neger/negroid/ aber auch schwarz- ... im Zusammenhang mit ihrer Person verwendet. Aber sie empfindet es auch als Beleidigung bzw. Diskriminierung, wenn Ausdrücke wie 'Mohr im Hemd/ Mohrenkopf/ Negerkuss' verwendet werden. ... 

Hier in Österreich ist es inzwischen aus der Mode gekommen, die Deutschen als 'Piefke' zu bezeichnen - denn das ist wie 'Neger' unhöflich und politisch nicht Korrekt. Dass man zu den Italienern 'Katzlmacher' sagt ist ebenso aus der Mode gekommen - und welchen Aufruhr gab es als ein bereits verblasster Showmaster sich über die Italiener als 'Spaghettifresser' ausgelassen hat bzw. umgekehrt als der italienische Staatssekretär Stefano Stefani über die Deutschen böse schimpfte "[...]biondi iper-nazionalisti, invasori delle spiagge italiane." http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/Cronache/2003/07_Luglio/11/stefani.shtml

All dieses Umdenken und Vermeiden hat bzw. sollte nichts zu tun haben mit Heuchlerei ... sondern ist eher Anzeichen dafür, dass sich einige bemühen, andere zu achten und mit Respekt zu behandeln. Sie als Heuchler oder 'krampfhaft' übergenau zu bezeichnen ist genausowenig korrekt wie politische Korrektheit in der Sprache zu verpönen (cf. "Dd6kt, deinen EInwand finde ich wunderbar. Ich bin auch vollkommen gegen diese politische Korrektheit, noch dazu, weil wir im Deutschen mit unserer Sprache lockerer umgehen, als andere Nationen mit ihrer eigenen." Who).

Hutschi hat gesagt "Diskriminierend wird eine Bezeichnung immer erst, wenn sie diskriminierend gebraucht oder empfunden wird" ... da liegt aber der Hund begraben ... wann weißt du, er, sie ... was jemand als diskriminierend empfindet und was nicht ... bzw. wer nicht? "Prävention" tut niemandem weh.

Bahiano's Aussage "Vielleicht liegt darin der Schlüssel zu seiner/ihrer Haltung gegenüber Wörtern, die er/sie als "politsch unkorrekt" bezeichnet, obwohl sie das objektiv nicht sind." ist, obwohl sie 'Objektivität' unterstreicht, extrem subjektiv, denn Objektivität liegt wohl nicht nur im Auge des Sprechers/ Schreibers sondern auch in jenem des Betrachters / Lesers / Hörers ...

Sprache ist ein mächtiges, beeinflussendes (und beeinflussbares), lenkendes, verletzendes, verbindendes ... Kommunikationsmittel. Sollten nicht gerade Menschen, die sich intensiver und bewusster mit Sprache beschäftigen, besonders aufmerksam und bewusst damit umgehen? 

fragt
vNe


----------



## Hutschi

veritàNONesiste said:


> Hutschi hat gesagt "Diskriminierend wird eine Bezeichnung immer erst, wenn sie diskriminierend gebraucht oder empfunden wird" ... da liegt aber der Hund begraben ... wann weißt du, er, sie ... was jemand als diskriminierend empfindet und was nicht ... bzw. wer nicht? "Prävention" tut niemandem weh.
> vNe


 
Ich habe auch noch gesagt: 


> Bei Dialogen ist es oft günstig, sich auf den Partner einzustellen. Dazu gehört auch eine der Situation angepasste Wortwahl.


 
Heute ist die Situation die, dass es sehr viele als diskriminierend empfinden, wenn "Neger" in einem Wort verwendet wird. 



> ... da liegt aber der Hund begraben ... wann weißt du, er, sie ... was jemand als diskriminierend empfindet und was nicht ... bzw. wer nicht? "Prävention" tut niemandem weh.


 
Was folgt also daraus? - man sollte darauf verzichten. Das wurde bei dem Buch "Zehn kleine Negerlein" gemacht und der Titel wurde geändert. 

Aber allen kann man es nicht recht machen. Deshalb akzeptiere ich auch, wenn jemand die Form verwendet, wie Kajjo. 

Denn es hilft nicht, es durch einen anderen Begriff zu ersetzen, ohne das die Ursachen für Diskriminierung beseitigt werden. Wenn weiter diskriminiert wird, klingt es zynisch: "Aber wir sagen doch jetzt 'Dickmann'". Eine politisch korrekte Sprache ohne politisch korrekte Welt ist zynisch. Eingeführt wurde sie zum Beispiel in "1984".



> "Sprache ist ein mächtiges, beeinflussendes (und beeinflussbares), lenkendes, verletzendes, verbindendes ... Kommunikationsmittel. Sollten nicht gerade Menschen, die sich intensiver und bewusster mit Sprache beschäftigen, besonders aufmerksam und bewusst damit umgehen? "


 Hier stimme ich voll zu.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Danke für diesen feinfühligen und intelligenten Beitrag vNe. 

Dem gibt es eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Kajjo

veritàNONesiste said:


> Negerküsse mögen süß sein, dennoch sollte ein Umdenkprozess schon längst eingesetzt haben - 'Neger-' ist indiskutabel. Nicht weil der Großteil es nicht böse bzw. nicht herabsetzend meint, sondern weil es viele so empfinden.


Das ist meines Erachtens schlicht falsch. _Niger _und _Nigeria_ sind Namen, die Schwarze schon längst abgeschafft hätten, wenn sie die Begriffe wirklich so schrecklich fänden. Dein Begriff _indiskutabel_ klingt hier wie ein Denk- und Meinungsverbot. Politische Korrektheit läuft häufig freiheitlichen Gedanken entgegen und wir sollten vorsichtig sein, im Namen von angeblicher Vermeidung von Diskriminierung uns nicht mehr und mehr Denkverbote aufzuhalsen. Ich möchte sagen, denken und schreiben können, was ich für richtig halte.



> All dieses Umdenken und Vermeiden hat bzw. sollte nichts zu tun haben mit Heuchlerei ... sondern ist eher Anzeichen dafür, dass sich einige bemühen, andere zu achten und mit Respekt zu behandeln. "Prävention" tut niemandem weh.


Oh doch. Denk- und Sprechverbote tun weh. Es gibt Länder, in denen Freiheitskämpfer bereit sind für diese Werte zu sterben, die Du so nachlässig zweifelhaften Zielen und fadenscheinigen Begründungen opferst.



> Bahiano's Aussage "Vielleicht liegt darin der Schlüssel zu seiner/ihrer Haltung gegenüber Wörtern, die er/sie als "politsch unkorrekt" bezeichnet, obwohl sie das objektiv nicht sind." ist, obwohl sie 'Objektivität' unterstreicht, extrem subjektiv, denn Objektivität liegt wohl nicht nur im Auge des Sprechers/ Schreibers sondern auch in jenem des Betrachters / Lesers / Hörers ...


Logisch korrekt liegt weder beim Sprecher noch beim Hörer besondere Objektivität, sondern eben Subjektivität. Objektivität erreicht man durch Logik, Verstand und Neutralität.



> Sprache ist ein mächtiges, beeinflussendes (und beeinflussbares), lenkendes, verletzendes, verbindendes ... Kommunikationsmittel. Sollten nicht gerade Menschen, die sich intensiver und bewusster mit Sprache beschäftigen, besonders aufmerksam und bewusst damit umgehen?


Ja, da hast Du recht. Man muß wissen, was man sagt. Aber man muß doch nicht darauf verzichten, das zu sagen, was man will!

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Ich möchte alle darauf aufmerksam machen, dass Hutschi eine Diskussion im Kulturforum erstellt hat.


----------



## veritàNONesiste

Kajjo said:


> Ja, da hast Du recht. Man muß wissen, was man sagt. Aber man muß doch nicht darauf verzichten, das zu sagen, was man will!
> 
> Kajjo


 
Denk daran, wenn dich das einmal jemand mit "Piefke / Nazi ... / Judenmörder"** betitelt, beschimpft, kränkt ... es ist nicht die Schuld jener Person die etwas äußert was du nicht hören willst, sondern DEINE, weil du es falsch interpretierst ... er/sie sagt ja nur was er/sie sich denkt (denken und sagen darf, wann immer er/sie es möchte bzw. was immer er/sie möchte)

Versteh' mich nicht falsch, aber manchmal sind Aussprech-Verbote bzw. Wortverbote sogar wirksam und wichtig ... (Heil ...) oder nicht?
Zusätzlich meinst du, es zeigt von wenig 'Bildung' wenn Menschen sich der sogenannten Vulgärsprache bedienen ... warum empfindest du so, bzw. warum setzt du diese Menschen herab bzw. warum erteilst du 'implizit' eine Anweisung "sprich so, vermeide aber dies/jenes"? Wenn jede/r denken, sagen, schreiben darf was er/sie möchte ohne darüber nachdenken zu müssen ob es andere etwa kränkt, verletzt, herabsetzt ...?

Deine Argumentation hinkt ....

Ach ja ... Objektivität und Subjektivität sind (je nach Standpunkt) perfekte Beispiele wie man was wann und warum wie verstehen kann ... vor allem wenn jemand objektiv betrachtet etwas sehr Subjektives von sich gibt ...(oder war das jetzt umgekehrt?)

** Ich habe hier nur versucht Bezeichnungen zu finden, die du eventuell als gleichermaßen diskriminierend empfinden könntest wie andere eben Neger empfinden ...


----------



## Kajjo

veritàNONesiste said:


> Denk daran, wenn dich das einmal jemand mit "Piefke / Nazi ... / Judenmörder"** betitelt, beschimpft, kränkt ... es ist nicht die Schuld jener Person die etwas äußert was du nicht hören willst, sondern DEINE, weil du es falsch interpretierst ... er/sie sagt ja nur was er/sie sich denkt (denken und sagen darf, wann immer er/sie es möchte bzw. was immer er/sie möchte)


Ich weiß nicht, ob Du absichtlich Worte im Munde verdrehen möchtest oder ob Du meine Argumentation wirklich nicht verstehst.

Was ist ein Judenmörder? Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit, neutrale oder positive Gedanken zu entwicklen? Wohl kaum. Und das vergleichst Du allen Ernstes mit Negerkuß? -- Alles klar, damit hast Du doch Deine Glaubwürdigkeit vollständig verloren. Auf solcher Grundlage lohnt sich doch das Diskutieren überhaupt nicht.



> Versteh' mich nicht falsch, aber manchmal sind Aussprech-Verbote bzw. Wortverbote sogar wirksam und wichtig ... (Heil ...) oder nicht?


Eigentlich nicht. Ich bin überzeugt, daß in Deutschland die rechte Gewalt nicht dadurch eingegrenzt wird, daß wir _Mein Kampf_ verboten haben oder Computerspiele, in denen _gegen_ das Dritte Reich gekämpft wird, verbieten, nur weil Hakenkreuze auftauchen. Denkverbote haben noch nie zu einer Lösung geführt.



> Zusätzlich meinst du, es zeigt von wenig 'Bildung' wenn Menschen sich der sogenannten Vulgärsprache bedienen


Wo steht das in diesem Thread? Völlig off-topic.



> ... warum empfindest du so, bzw. warum setzt du diese Menschen herab bzw. warum erteilst du 'implizit' eine Anweisung "sprich so, vermeide aber dies/jenes"?


Geringer Wortschatz, Unfähigkeit zu komplexem Satzbau, Bevorzugung von Vulgärsprache sind einfach Zeichen geringer Bildung. Das hat zunächst einmal nichts mit Wertschätzung zu tun. Ich würde auch nie befehlen, daß jemand mit mangelnder Sprachbeherrschung anders versucht zu sprechen -- aber die Ableitung des Bildungsniveaus erlaube ich mir.



> Deine Argumentation hinkt ....


Das glaube ich nicht. Man muß sie nur verstehen.

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Wieder ein heißes Pflaster?  

Zu den Sprachaspekten der Frage ist kaum etwas Neues zu sagen. Die Debatte über politische Korrektheit und Denkverbote darf gerne im Kulturforum laufen.


----------

